# That BIG vein that splits the biceps in half... Genetics? or Bodyfat %??



## juggernaut2005 (Apr 2, 2007)

Just a question, I don't know what those veins are called but they split the biceps (running vertically).  Is getting those veins to show more a genetic factor? or bodyfat %? or both???

Ive seen all kinds of people with those veins..  and even off season bodybuilders have them so I'm thinking bf % has something to do with it but its more genetic??


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2007)

bf, it's vascular anatomy. Everybody has the same veins are arteries, generally.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Apr 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> bf, it's vascular anatomy. Everybody has the same veins are arteries, generally.



so how come off season bodybuilder with 15-18% bf bicep veins show even at such high bf %s?


----------



## Valias (Apr 2, 2007)

probably bigger than yours? cephalic vein i'm guessing is what you're thinking, mine doesn't even through through the bicep as you're talking, it's way more lateral : /


----------



## fufu (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## tucker01 (Apr 3, 2007)

As blood requirements to the muscle increases so does the vein/artery.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Apr 3, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> As blood requirements to the muscle increases so does the vein/artery.



Please explain further. . .


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 3, 2007)

juggernaut2005 said:


> Please explain further. . .



Looks to me he means:

bigger muscles = bigger veins

If the muscle requires more blood, it stands to reason the veins would have to get bigger to handle the extra load.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 3, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Looks to me he means:
> 
> bigger muscles = bigger veins
> 
> If the muscle requires more blood, it stands to reason the veins would have to get bigger to handle the extra load.




I'm which U!!

This what I have also read recently on the topic on another forum.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 3, 2007)

Not necessarily "bigger"  but you get the general idea.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Apr 3, 2007)

the only visible vein on my body is on my dick oh well, gotta up the cardio


----------



## fufu (Apr 3, 2007)

juggernaut2005 said:


> the only visible vein on my body is on my dick oh well, gotta up the cardio



Or fix the diet.


----------



## wrecked_porsche (Apr 6, 2007)

I hate having those veins on my biceps. 
Mine are starting to become quite obvious. They are worse when doing barbell curls. By "worse" I mean that they rise above the skin level a little. You know what I mean.
When not lifting, they are visible just underneath the skin.

Anyway, how to make it go away? Less reps in my workouts perhaps?  
Doesn't doing more reps require more constant blood flow to that muscle hence making the vein "pop" out? 


On a side note, the vein on my left bicep is more obvious than my right bicep. Any idea why? My right arm is the stronger one, but its hardly visible on my right arm.  
Doesn't bodyfat melt away evenly on both sides?


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Apr 6, 2007)

wrecked_porsche said:


> I hate having those veins on my biceps.
> Mine are starting to become quite obvious. They are worse when doing barbell curls. By "worse" I mean that they rise above the skin level a little. You know what I mean.
> When not lifting, they are visible just underneath the skin.
> 
> ...



You need to stop jerking off with your left arm and switch to your right arm for 3-6months


----------



## katt (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## kinkery (Apr 6, 2007)

anyway back to topic. it could also be water retention problem. whenever i take a duretic, i drop 5-6lbs of water and get more vascular....


----------



## wrecked_porsche (Apr 6, 2007)

juggernaut2005 said:


> You need to stop jerking off with your left arm and switch to your right arm for 3-6months



Seems like good advice. I take it then that you're *speaking from personal experience *then? If that's the case, since I'm a NooB and you're an expert, I'll try your advice and see how it goes. I'll let you know in 3-6 months time. I have no doubts that it'll work. Its been tried and tested by you after all. Thanks for the advice.  

   


On a more serious note, yeah, I've read that if you reduce your water intake and up your sugar intake before a competition, it makes the veins in your body stand out.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 6, 2007)

Why reduce water intake?


----------



## kinkery (Apr 6, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Why reduce water intake?



well you wouldn't wanna reduce water intake. i'm just saying a duretic (i reccomend MRM H20 pills) woulda drop some water weight if your holding alot of water retention. i wasn't saying reduce water. try to get 82oz of water aday..


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 6, 2007)

> the only visible vein on my body is on my dick
> 
> 
> 
> ...



atleast your dick gets a good workout appearently. Lol.


----------



## Rubes (Apr 6, 2007)

i have some veins that stick out all the time in my arms and neck is that weird


----------



## kinkery (Apr 6, 2007)

Rubes said:


> i have some veins that stick out all the time in my arms and neck is that weird



not rly


----------



## Rubes (Apr 6, 2007)

whew thats good because some of the kids at my school freak out when they see them. its fun when i lift and about 20 more show up people freak out its funny


----------



## wrecked_porsche (Apr 6, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Why reduce water intake?



I meant duretic too. Sorry for using the wrong phrase.


----------

